# Bulk Reef Supply 150 GPD Water saver upgrade kit.



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been wanting to upgrade my 75 GPD RODI System to get more gallons per day. Seeing as it was time to replace my membrane, I started looking at a 100gpd membrane and flow restrictor as the solution. I noticed BRS Generally recommends the 75gpd membrane over larger capacity membranes due the high rejection rate (98%). 
I ran across this item from BRS. http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-150-gpd-water-saver-upgrade-kit.html.



> Installing the 150gpd Water Saving Upgrade will essentially double the amount of product water you produce for the same amount of waste water. This means you only need to run your RO/DI unit for half as long (and thus you will use half as much waste water) as you without the kit. It does this by utilizing a process called waste water staging. Waste water staging is a popular technique in many industrial reverse osmosis applications. It allows you to add a second membrane in series to reprocess the waste water from the first membrane. Because the second membrane is being fed from the waste water of the first membrane, it will be processing higher TDS water then the first. With fairly clean water this won't have any real noticeable impact but if you have an incoming TDS that is 300TDS or higher, this will have a more noticeable impact and you will likely consume DI resin more quickly. For this reason we do not generally recommend using the kit with high TDS tap water.


I pulled the trigger and ordered the kit. Installation is easy (even though mine was a bit more complicated since my RO system is both for drinking water and DI. I am blown away with the speed that it creates product water. So far so good 

Here is the video


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I got one a year and a half ago, along with a booster pump. and I noticed a big difference as well. Well worth the money.
-


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm getting 85 - 90 psi without a pump so I'm happy with that.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-


fury165 said:


> I'm getting 85 - 90 psi without a pump so I'm happy with that.


City water pressure! Very nice. I was getting 35-40ish in Scarborough... At one point in the winter,
my RO/DI stopped running.
-


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be buying this kit soon too. Save me on the water bill! Lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> -
> 
> City water pressure! Very nice. I was getting 35-40ish in Scarborough... At one point in the winter,
> my RO/DI stopped running.
> -


Ouch..that must have been fun. I noticed my production had dropped off and chalked it up to needing a new filter - but when I took the old membrane out I noticed that the black rubber gasket and the tape holding it in place had worked free and ended up at the front of the housing. Looked like it was pressed against the outlets and blocking them. Had a hell of a time getting it out 



Flexin5 said:


> I'll be buying this kit soon too. Save me on the water bill! Lol


That is a big bonus for sure.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I have read another thread about RO/DI unit somewhere in this forum and one discussion was about a booster pump.So,I ordered a booster pump unit from Amazon.ca and according to most articles and reviews I've read was that it prolong the life of RO membranes and the DI resins all together not to mention it increases the pressure.For those of you interested in upgrading their RO/DI units,here's where you can buy the booster pump.
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002XISS42/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#customerReviews


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Been using the same unit for abit now (BRS 75 gallon upgrade kit). It takes me about 25 to 30 minutes to fill a 5 gallon jug!


----------

